

Language, framework, hosting for an ecommerce site? - sheafy

folks,
I am going a build an ecommerce site. Amazon competitor. Can you suggest me some language (PHP or python or ruby or ..) , framework (satchmo, spree or  ...) and hosting solution (google app engine ?) , so that I build the site faster.<p>thanks..
======
spooneybarger
IF you were to actually succeed, the speed at which you got it done wouldnt
matter as much as how easy it was to maintain.

------
olefoo
Whatever works for you.

